# Really Old Enlarger - Need Help



## CuSith (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello, this is my first posting in this forum. I joined specifically to ask this question, actually. I hunted through google with no avail.

I got two enlargers off of craigslist from a local who was giving them away. I am a student and want to eventually set up my own darkroom in my house for my personal use. I am not a photo major, but I have taken a good number of classes involving darkrooms and processing my own photos. One enlarger is a Bogen enlarger, which I believe has no missing parts and turns on (and needs a good cleaning), and a Uniphot enlarger, which is the one in question.

The Uniphot looks like it is missing a part. I don't know if I am mistaken or not, but I cannot find much information online for Uniphot in general, much less for a Uniphot enlarger. I found out that they closed a long, long time ago and were not taken over by a larger company.

I've only worked on newer equipment in the darkroom, so I'm not knowledgeable enough to see if I'm just hooking something up wrong, but it looks like this would leak light if I put the lamp on. If something is missing, I would probably try and make a makeshift part. I looked on ebay for uniphot products and only found lenses and other camera equipment. Attached are images of the Uniphot, and one of the Bogen.


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 27, 2013)

The Uniphot would seem to be missing a condenser assembly that should drop in above the negative. On the baseboard is a large glass lens that looks like part of a condenser assembly.

Joe


----------



## CuSith (Oct 27, 2013)

Ysarex said:


> The Uniphot would seem to be missing a condenser assembly that should drop in above the negative. On the baseboard is a large glass lens that looks like part of a condenser assembly.
> 
> Joe



Alrighty, thank you! I'll do some research on different types of Condenser assemblies. I figure I can fashion a piece that will let the lamp sit properly. Yet another diy project for the house, haha.


----------

